# Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?



## Kono (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo !
Wer kann uns einen guten Tip geben ?
Wir haben mit 4 Mann vom 31.03. - 07.04.07 auf der dänischen Insel Als (Alsen) ein schönes Ferienhaus gemietet.
Vor Ort wollen wir uns dann ein Boot mieten. Macht man das besser in Mommark oder in Fynshav und wie groß (PS) sollte das Boot denn sein ?|uhoh: 
Fische werden ja zu dieser Zeit hoffentlich da sein.


----------



## MobyDicky (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hallo, 

ist jetzt zwar schon 3 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal von Als aus auf Dorschjagd war, aber vielleicht kann ich Dir trotzdem helfen. Wenn Ihr Boote zum selber fahren mieten wollt, ist Fynshav die bessere Adresse, weil die Auswahl dort etwas größer ist, es gibt zwar auch ein paar in Mommark zu mieten, aber die sind meist vorbestellt und waren damals teilweise in schlechtem Zustand.
Wenn ihr mit nem Kutter rausfahren wollt, geht das von Mommark aus mit der " Rasmus " und ein anderer Seelenverkäufer    liegt dort auch noch im Hafen. Von Fynshav aus gibt es dann noch weitere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kono (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ich danke dir, MobyDicky !!


----------



## ralle (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hier sind Boote mietbar  http://www.wrs-charterboot.de/

mit 4 Mann kann man sich ein Kabinenboot holen (Antares)

Ausrüstung: Kompass, Echolot-Fischfinder, GPS-Seekartenplotter, Badeleiter, 6 Rutenhalter, Anker mit Kettenvorspann und Leine, Ankerball, 50 Liter Tank, 6 Rettungswesten, Seenotsignalmittel, Erste-Hilfe-Kasten, Nottelefon, Fischkiste und Gaff.
Antrieb: 50 PS Volvo Penta Diesel (Führerscheinfrei)
Geschwindigkeit: 6 - 8 Knoten (je nach Besatzung, Zuladung, Strömung, Wind und Wellen)

fährt sich gut ,man kann sein angelkrams dort einschließen -- aber Fisch hat es uns bei unserer letzten Tour auch nicht gebracht 


ne ich denke mal soetwas wäre was für euch


----------



## Kono (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Danke Ralle, du scheinst auch mehr zu Fynshav zu sein, wie ich sehe. Hoffentlich wart ihr zu einer anderen Zeit dort, wenn der Fischfang bei euch nicht so toll war.


----------



## Carptigers (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*



ralle schrieb:


> Hier sind Boote mietbar http://www.wrs-charterboot.de/


 

Stolze Preise der Mann im Vergleich zu deutschen Anbietern...


----------



## SprottenHansi (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

moin zusammen ...
also ich war vor 2 jahren in fynshav. hatte mit vater und onkel so ein kleines offenes boot mit 40 ps. wenn du bei wrs (frank r.) nen boot mietest lässt der dich auf keinen fall dumm aufs wasser raus. er gibt gute tipps. ich wünsch euch glück dort , denn im juni fahr ich auch wieder hoch (mit freundin deswegen juni).


----------



## Kono (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Scheinen ja wirklich alle für *Fynshav* zu sein und nicht für *Mommark*. Wiso eigentlich?


----------



## C.K. (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Der Service, sowie die Sicherheit, den der Hafen Fynshav bietet, ist fast unschlagbar. Das gilt für den Kutter sowie für den Bootsverleih.


----------



## Nolte (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Kan ich nur bestätigen!!!...
Im Juli bin wieder da!


----------



## Kono (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Wieviel km darf (oder sollte) man sich mit einem 4 - 6 Mann mit ca. 30 - 50 PS von der Küste (Mommark oder Fynshav) bei normaler Wetterlage eigentlich entfernen?


----------



## C.K. (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Schwierig zu beantworten. Wenn Du mal auf eine Seekarte schaust wirst Du feststellen das der kleine Belt mit Inseln überzogen ist. Viele gute Stellen befinden sich in der Nähe von Inseln. Daher bist Du eigentlich immer in Landnähe.
*Wichtig*: Das Wetter kann sehr schnell kippen, daher solltet Ihr für ein paar Kilo Filet kein Risiko eingehen. Wenn Ihr Euch wettertechnisch nicht sicher seit, fragt am Hafen, was von dem Wetter zu halten ist.


----------



## Kono (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ja, das ist richtig. Im kleinen Belt kommt man im Gegensatz zu vielen Stellen in Norwegen eigentlich immer schnell an Land.
Ich bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob die Bootsverleiher irgend welche Auflagen machen ?


Altes allgäuer Sprichwort: *"Und isch der Berg auch noch so steil, a´ bisle was geht alleweil !"*


(Gilt auch oft beim Angeln)


----------



## C.K. (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ich weiß nicht, was Du jetzt hören möchtest?? 
Das Du eine Freikarte beim Verleih bekommst um anschließend bis in die Eckernförder Bucht zu fahren?? 

Habe bei WRS noch von keiner Beschränkung um den kleinen Belt zu befahren gehört. Allerdings solltest Du bei Frank zuhören, falls es um das Wetter geht.


----------



## Kono (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ich habe mal was unter "Bootverleih in Dänemark" gelesen:

_"Mit dem Boot nicht mehr als 2 - 3 km von der Küste entfernen."_

_(wegen Versicherunsschutz)_

Die km-Angabe wollte ich hören falls sie jemand bekannt ist.
Oder es gibt sie garnicht und es war eine Fehlmeldung !!


----------



## Kono (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

*Weiß keiner was dazu ??*


----------



## bobue (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hallo Kono,
habe nachfolgendes für Spodsbjerg  ( Langeland ) gefunden, vielleicht hilft das weiter.

"Die Benutzung des Bootes darf nur im Küstengewässer (max 1,5 Km) erfolgen und nur bei ruhigem Meer und einer Sicht von mindestens 1,5 Km. "


----------



## Kono (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Besten Dank bobue !

Genau das war es, an was ich mich noch schwach erinnern konnte.

*Es war sogar nur max. 1,5 km Küstenentfernung erlaubt.*
Ich denke, es hatte was mit der Versicherung zu tun.

Deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob sowas auch für Mommark oder Fynshav zutrifft und nicht um einen Freibrief zu erhalten für die Fahrt in die _Eckernförder Bucht _!!


----------



## C.K. (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ehrlich??? Keine Ahnung! Da Frank keine verbalen Einschränkungen beim Verleih macht, dürftest Du wohl mit seinen Booten im ganzen kleinen Belt kreuzen dürfen, solange das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Kono (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Das wäre OK .
Und auf´s Wetter schau´ich schon. Will ja noch länger angeln.

Obwohl es oft so ist, dass die Süddeutschen das Meer unterschätzen und die Norddeutschen den schnellen Wetterumschwung in den Bergen. 

Man muss nur schnell genug lernfähig sein !


----------



## C.K. (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*



> nicht um einen Freibrief zu erhalten für die Fahrt in die Eckernförder Bucht !!


Da ich Dich nicht kenne, habe ich das so überspitzt dagestellt. Du glaubst nicht was ich mit eigenen Augen im Bereich Leihboot und deren Umgang (PERSÖNLICH!) auf dem kleinen Belt schon gesehen habe. 
Da waren Leute mit Booten bei schlechten Wetter draußen, da gingen die Wellen bereits über das Freibord, von Abbruch keine Spur. Warum auch?? Ist ja alles bezahlt, da muss man ja alles mitnehmen. Letztes Jahr ist ein Boot verunglückt. Voll ausgerüstet, gutes Wetter. Warum bloß?? 

Vieleicht kannst Du nun besser einordnen warum ich so vorsichtig geworden bin.

Zu Deiner Frage. Wende Dich doch direkt an an Frank. Er ist als Member unter wrs zu finden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/private.php?do=newpm&u=17392


----------



## Kono (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ist ja auch nicht ganz abwegig.

Wir waren schon öfter in Norwegen und haben dort schnell dazu gelernt. Anfangs waren wir dort auch manchmal zu "mutig".


----------



## Bartman (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hey Kono !

Ich fahre schon mehrere Jahre(2mal pro J.) nach Fynshav, 
und bin noch nie enttäuscht worden .
Man muß nur sehr flexibel sein, und 
auf alles vorbereitet sein.
#h


----------



## Kono (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hallo Bartmann,

ich würde auch gern öfter ans Meer zum Angeln fahren, aber vom Allgäu bis nach Fynshav sind es einfach ca. 1.000 km Anfahrt. Norwegen noch n´ Stück mehr.

An Pfingsten angeln wir zu sechst deshalb wieder in Irland. Geht für uns schneller.

Von Friederichshafen am Bodensee nach Dublin mit der Ryanair, dann Leihwagen nach Killala ins Ferienhaus und mit der "Deltic" ab zum Angeln.


----------



## urmel23 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

moinsens,

das thema alsen/fynshaven interessiert mich natürlich auch weiterhin. falls du es noch nicht gelesen hast, dann emfehle ich dir diesen treets: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67644 . wir haben uns letztendlich doch für ein boot von WRS entschieden. sicherheit sollte auf jedenfall vorgehen. bei problemen hilft dann auch der günstigere preis nicht wenn du in mommark ein boot mietest.


----------



## Kono (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ja urmel23, da haste wohl recht !!


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Den Hafen von Mommark kann man vergessen !!! Wir waren an Ostern dort.
Kiosk, Gasthaus und Campingplatz sind zu und stehen zum Verkauf. Der Hafen muss ausgebaggert werden, weil total verschlammt. Nur noch die Mittelrinne für die Fähre ist bei Niedrigwasser tief genug . Gegenüber früher ist hier nix mehr los. Sollte ein neuer Eigentümer kommen, wird´s vielleicht wieder besser. Vielleicht auch nicht?!


----------



## Fang4everfix (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Grüß dich Kono!!!,

So wie es ausgesehen hat wird das da nichts mehr!!!
Und auserdem haben wir auch nicht so gut gefanngen :-(

Mal sehen wo wir nächstes Jahr fangen
werden????


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hallo Fang4everfix !!!

An Pfingsten sind wir wieder in Killala,Irland, zum Angeln.

Nächstes Frühjahr, wenn´s wieder Dänemark sein sollte, wird´s wohl wieder *Langeland.* War bisher 2 x dort und immer war alles gut !!  

Oder gibt´s in Dänemark sonst noch ne gute Stelle ?

Bin für jede Empfehlung dankbar.

Wir fahren in der Regel immer mit 6 - 7 Personen.


----------



## Arnny (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

wo kann man sich die boote im hafen anschauen?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*



Arnny schrieb:


> wo kann man sich die boote im hafen anschauen?




Das ist mit Abstand die beste FRAGE die ich je gehört habe.:q


Ich antworte mal !!!#6

IM HAFEN:q:q:q


----------



## lillebæltfisker (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich auf diesem Wege mal recht herzlichlich für Eure positive Stellungsnahme zu Tema Fynshav/Mommark bedanken.

Petri


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt!:vik:
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Matchangler94 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

wie viel kostet so ein ganz einfaches boot für 2 mann zum pilken


----------



## Käptnkaschi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hallo "Kleiner Belt" Fans,
Antwort eindeutig Fynshav bei Frank(WRS-Charterboot).
Warum: zuverlässig, kompetent, ehrlich und immer freundlich.
Fangquote hin und her, ein schöner Angelurlaub unter Freunden ist hier gewährleistet.
Euer Käptn Kaschi


----------



## Torres4ever (16. November 2010)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Kann man auch Wasserski mit Angeleine oder Kletterseil machen?????


----------



## C.K. (17. November 2010)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*



> Kann man auch Wasserski mit Angeleine oder Kletterseil machen?????



Trollalarm?? 

Egal, don`t feed the troll!


----------



## snofla (17. November 2010)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

wir haben bei Frank (WRS Charter) am 2ten Dezewochenende das Merry Fisher 655 Marlin Boot gemietet........freu mich schon auf die Tour............mal kucken was geht


----------



## Frieder (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, als hier das letzte mal gepostet wurde .....

Bin auch auf Fynshav aufmerksam gemacht worden .... und nun stark interessiert dort mal auf Plattfische zu angeln.
Soll ja sehr gut dort sein......

Wo bekommt man dort Wattwürmer oder sonstige Naturköder zu kaufen ?
Hier im Landesinneren ist es sehr schlecht an solche Köder ranzukommen. #d


----------



## Marf22 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Grüße dich...

Platte läuft sehr gut. Ein bissel suchen und mal umsetzen bis du nen schönen Platz gefunden hast. Würmer gibbet bei Frank Röhrchen von WRS....ich meine 100gr für 7,00€.....Tiefkühlkrabben gehen auch oder selber ein paar Wormse plümpern. Gibt da genug Ecken.


----------



## Lehne1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Kurzes Update zu Mommark ... Ich war vor kurzem mit einer Arvor von Mommark Charterboot auf Dorsch und Schollenjagd ;-) kurz gesagt ... Erstklassige Boote ... Kurzer Weg zu den Fischgründen... Super Service und Tipps von Matze und vorallem klasse Dorsch und Buttfänge  der neue Bootsvermieter in Mommark ist sehr zu empfehlen !


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*



Lehne1887 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu Mommark ... Ich war vor kurzem mit einer Arvor von Mommark Charterboot auf Dorsch und Schollenjagd ;-) kurz gesagt ... Erstklassige Boote ... Kurzer Weg zu den Fischgründen... Super Service und Tipps von Matze und vorallem klasse Dorsch und Buttfänge  der neue Bootsvermieter in Mommark ist sehr zu empfehlen !



wir sind auch zurück von Mommark, ich kann das (fast) so bestätigen. Super Boote, super Service #6, es hat sich vieles zum Positiven verändert im Mommark die letzten Jahre. Nur die Fische, die gab es so gut wie gar nicht aktuell bzw. sie ließen sich nicht fangen, aber das ist aktuell ja auch auf Langeland so.
Ich war die letzten Jahre jedes Jahr einmal los, ganz früher von Mommark, dann von Langeland von drei versch. Häfen aus, von Fynshav aus und jetzt wieder von Mommark.

Für mich ist eins klar: nächstes Mal wieder von Mommark!!#6

(und dann hoffentlich auch mit Fisch)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hej, ich freue mich auf euren nächsten Besuch und dann werden wir die Dorsche schon überzeugen ;-)

Ps: Die Österreicher streckten mir am Abend 60er Dorsche entgegen...???|kopfkrat


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, ich freue mich auf euren nächsten Besuch und dann werden wir die Dorsche schon überzeugen ;-)
> 
> Ps: Die Österreicher streckten mir am Abend 60er Dorsche entgegen...???|kopfkrat




60er DorschE, also plural, Mehrzahl.... ja Danke Matze, das habe ich zu einem guten Start in die Woche gebraucht...:m

Aber als Motivation fürs nächste Jahr ist es sicherlich geeignet. Berichte doch mal, wie es Dienstag dann so gelaufen ist..

Grüße


----------



## Iceeagle (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Guten Tag,

gerade zurück von Als und kurz Erfahrungen weiter geben.

Nachdem wir uns zu einer Woche Dänemark, Insel Als, Fereinhaus in Mommark entschlossen hatten, stellte sich auch die Frage nach einem Boot.
Wir, 3 Erwachsene und 4 Kinder, wollten einfach mal etwas anders Angeln, als in der Heimat am Rhein oder Altrhein.
Wenn je 2 Erwachsene und 2-3 Kinder auf dem Boot fahren wollen, dann geht Sicherheit vor allen anderen Dingen. Deshalb haben wir uns für eine Arvor von Mommark Charterboot entschieden.
Vor Ort hat sich dies dann als die richtige Entscheidung erwiesen. Das Boot ging hervorragend, die Wellen waren erträglich, die Kinder mussten wir immer im Auge behalten, aber durch die hohe Bordwand mit Reeling war immer ein Gefühl der Sicherheit mit da. Die Kabine mit Steuerstand gab den Kid's auch bei schlechterem Wetter eine optimale Rückzugsmöglichkeit.
Wir konnten die Tage mit ruhigem Gewissen angehen.

Ein besonderes Dankeschön an den Bootseigentümer, der uns in allen Fragen mit Rat und Tat beiseite stand. Er hat uns hervorragende Plätze für Plattfische gezeigt, fängig an allen Tagen, mit Schollen und Klieschen über 40cm. Und Würmer für einen in Dänemark als vernünftig geltenden Preis.

Daneben haben wir kleinere Wittlinge und Dorsche gefangen. Leider nichts verwertbares. Hat uns aber auch nicht wirklich viel ausgemacht.

Eine Schönheit von Seescorpion konnten wir aufs Foto bannen. Einen anderen Fisch, der irgendwie wie ein Sonnenbarsch gefärbt war, allerdings mit länglichem Körperbau, konnten wir bisher nicht zuordnen.

Und ganz gro0es Kino war die Aufregeung bei den Kindern, als plötzlich "Delphine" dicht beim Boot auftauchten, die sich als 4 Schweinswale entpuppten.

Brandungsangeln von Land aus war nur an einem Tag mit mäßigem Erfolg (3 Klieschen) gesegnet. Ansonsten konnten wir dabei die Meerforellen-Spezies beobachten und einige nette Leute kennelernen.

Ein Gruß an alle, mit denen wir in der Woche Kontakt hatten, ja, Urlaub entspannt wirklich. Das ganze eine runde Sache, die nach Wiederholung schreit.

Btw., für uns Beginner, informiert euch vorab, was ihr an Gerät und Köder benötigt. Kauft es vorher in Deutschland, Kaltenkirchen und Flensburg sind hervorragende Anlaufstellen mit guten Angelgeschäften.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*



Iceeagle schrieb:


> Einen anderen Fisch, der irgendwie wie ein Sonnenbarsch gefärbt war, allerdings mit länglichem Körperbau, konnten wir bisher nicht zuordnen.


 
 Ähmm, Petermännchen?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petermännchen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boot in Mommark oder Fynshav mieten ?*

Hej, habe das Foto gesehen, es war einer aus der Lippfisch Familie. Das Nachbarboot hatte gestern auch so ein Exemplar auf Naturköder.

Lg


----------

